# Side discharge mowing pattern



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I just bought a new mower, a 42 inch rider, but the same discussion applies to side-discharge pushers.

I'm trying to think through the smartest *side discharge* mowing pattern that best meets these "equally weighted" goals (assuming a rectangular area).

1. Spreads the clipping evenly across the mowed area, no clumps or lines to clean up.
2. Keeps all clippings within the mowed area
3. Minimizes turf damage from tires with directional changes
4. Minimizes time to mow the area
5. Looks good when finished
6. Bonus: Allows clippings from an earlier row to be cut again, reducing their size.

It does seem if you mow one row, shooting clippings to the RIGHT (into uncut grass), then come back on the next row, you will end up with clipping from both rows dumping back into the area of the prior row (assuming the mower can't shoot the clippings more than 1 row). This implies every other row will have most of the clippings. Seems there could be a smarter pattern.

Any ideas?

I found this video interesting on the topic, mainly about being aware of where the clippings accumulate over the season, as well as how to minimize turf damage in turns.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNA2cC5m2M0[/media]


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Does it have the ability to block off the side discharge and do more of a mulch? That way the cut grass stays within the row mowed and isn't blown all over. If you go this route, I'd mow before it gets too tall and leaves clumps of grass.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Unless a mower is designed to mulch, they usually suffer from leaving clumps or lines of debris, which I hate. Yes, it would simplify the mowing pattern plan, but I'm fishing for a clever side-discharge mowing plan. In general though, one should try to cut no more than 1 inch off at a time.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I would just do two perimeter passes blowing the clippings in on the lawn, and then use those perimeter passes to turn the mower, and the clippings should spread quite a bit over the perimeter.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Two laps around, discharging inwards (into uncut grass), then alternating directions along the desired axis. Every other pass blows clippings into the uncut area for further reduction and the following pass will distribute them pretty well across the two adjacent passes which should be clean to that point. If there are any visible clippings, a second cut along a different axis will both reduce and redistribute the clippings, while leaving behind an even more manicured after-cut appearance that follows the terrain better than just a single cut. If I'm feeling particularly fancy that day and the area to be mowed will allow it, I'll save the perimeter passes for last as it usually erases any tire marks from the turns.

The old school shifting loop method commonly used with tractors equipped with manual geared transmissions (to avoid a 3pt turn at the end of every pass) keeps things reasonably distributed as well, just without the stripes.


----------

